# BMW knock off? Pontiac Kidney Grills



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

They all copy each other. GM gets sued by Jeep for using a similar front end and then sues Studebaker for threatening to come out with a giant Study that looks like a Hummer times 125%. How's that for hypocrisy?

Unless the design is so associated with a particular car, and has no functional attributes to it, the design will not be protected. (That's a big "and.") 

There are no such thing as design patents these days. Just patents and trademarks.

When you compare Pontiacs with Bimmers take a look at the quality of fit and finish. And look at the materials. If one looks cheap, it's for a reason.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

My 1964 Pontiac LeMans had split kidney grills. Not exactly a new idea. :bigpimp:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Salvator said:


> Plus, that incident reminded of a thread that was posted here sometime back. The thread showed a picture of a Honda Accord whose owner dressed it up with some BMW parts (e.g. replace trunk hood ornament with a BMW roundel, similar interior "upgrades", etc). And, I guess, the owner thought he could pass off his Accord as a 5-series. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


Similar to this?


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Pontiac obviously emulates BMW's kidney grills.


I seem to recall controversy over this several years ago. I forget who was complaining that the other copied them.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Just enjoy the car for what its worth and don't worry about othres copying BMW or not regardless If some other car manufacturers are coping BMW, let BMW handle it. Its not like we can do anything anyway.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

MrTex said:


> Similar to this?


What a plonker!


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Fast Bob said:


> Pontiac has used one variation or another on this theme for the last *fifty* years....I don`t think it`s exactly a BMW exclusive (although, GM is certainly taking full advantage of that style`s popularity at the moment).
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Quit being an idiot,so with the hoffmeister kink,Pontiac and others have used one variation or another.


----------



## DustyWheeler (Apr 17, 2006)

Holden, (our local Chev, and therefore related to Pontiac ) has used the kidneys for the last couple of years. Our local Ford has had the quad headlights with the scoop cutouts at the bottom, like the E46 for the last couple of years also. No outcry of copying from any journalist in any mag article. Why? Becuase you'll NEVER mistake the Holden for a BMW. You'll NEVER mistake a Falcon for an M3.

The whole is the sum of its parts. You can't write a story or song and not use words unwritten before.

For all the changes over the years to the shapes and proportions of the grills, the kinks, and all the rest, you'll still NEVER mistake a BMW for other than a BMW, even though they are always at the styling forefront, often being the trendsetter rather than the follower !

They can't copy the persona of our cars by swiping a little hint here or there. Which is what we admire, obsess over, pay through the nose for etc etc .......:blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

DustyWheeler said:


> Holden, (our local Chev, and therefore related to Pontiac ) has used the kidneys for the last couple of years. Our local Ford has had the quad headlights with the scoop cutouts at the bottom, like the E46 for the last couple of years also. No outcry of copying from any journalist in any mag article. Why? Becuase you'll NEVER mistake the Holden for a BMW. You'll NEVER mistake a Falcon for an M3.
> 
> The whole is the sum of its parts. You can't write a story or song and not use words unwritten before.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right,but for the BMW design team,it's disappointing to see some copy their ideas,they're artists.Remenber BMW is taking risks with its new trends,this can break the company as well,if people really hated some of the new design direction.
Bangle flame surface...Then comes Toyota and others ripping BMW's efforts.You know Lexus and others quit copying MB,now they're focussing on BMW,it is sad.
Remenber when the VW Jetta was very popular in the states every Japanese compact wanted to be one even with the whip antenna on the roof.BMW could've copied that from VW,but didn't,they're showing integrity to me that'sone more reason for me to get a bimmer.
Now every car wants to have the roof shark fin antenna.


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

you people are too defensive

there are only so many kinds of openings in the front of a car


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Pontiac obviously emulates BMW's kidney grills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thread!


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

here is another model that has the kidney grill, I saw one on the road and the grill really stands out in darker colors, made me feel like they were inspired be BMW's kidney grills

pontiac solstice


----------



## JoeBimmmer (Dec 30, 2001)

Here's some "kidneys" from the late 1930's.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

JoeBimmmer said:


> Here's some "kidneys" from the late 1930's.


If the grill is taller than it is wide, then BMW. If wider than tall, Pontiac. Any post E30, E32, E34 BMW doesn't have the traditional kidneys anymore. I spent most of today looking at the right ones.


----------



## DustyWheeler (Apr 17, 2006)

JoeBimmmer said:


> Here's some "kidneys" from the late 1930's.


Hmm.... only two headlights, but FOUR kidneys, including the now obsolete bonnet side kidneys :rofl: :rofl:

J/K, of course... but like I said, they have changed a bit over the years !


----------



## h0ll0wshad0w (Mar 20, 2009)

Vornado said:


> Similar to this?


this guy is obviously a waste of skin ....I own a 325i and i own a grand prix 01.....i got the grand prix because the front end of the 6 series looks strikingly similar. Yes the kidney grilles are bmw'ish but c'mon guys they 97-03 grand prix was here before the new shape of the 6 series came about..... grand prix is a powerful racing beast....bmw is the world greates driving machine can't we all jus get along???? wish i still had the little cartoon pic with bmw and pontiac shaking hands lol


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Vornado said:


> Similar to this?


wtf thats horrible  im so very sad now


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Umm this is clearly a photo shop... Easy on the guy..


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> wtf thats horrible  im so very sad now


+1

Sigh... I supposed we could take that as a compliment - isn't imitation the greatest form of flattery? I remember seeing a Toyota Van with a Merc symbol and badge on it. very sad indeed...


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Umm this is clearly a photo shop... Easy on the guy..


I disagree - the lighting matches way too much. I have two very talented graphic designers working for me (I've seen them do the impossible) and this looks very real. I might be wrong, but I think it's the real deal - look at the second pic of the guy gloating over his car. Who would do that with just a normal car (I wouldn't even do it with mine)...?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

h0ll0wshad0w said:


> this guy is obviously a waste of skin ....I own a 325i and i own a grand prix 01.....i got the grand prix because the front end of the 6 series looks strikingly similar. Yes the kidney grilles are bmw'ish but c'mon guys they 97-03 grand prix was here before the new shape of the 6 series came about..... grand prix is a powerful racing beast....bmw is the world greates driving machine can't we all jus get along???? wish i still had the little cartoon pic with bmw and pontiac shaking hands lol


I drove a 2001 Grand Prix GT for a few years before I bought my 650i.


----------



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)

I think my 328 looks alot like my old 89 Z24 in many ways, and thats why i think i love my 3287 so much.


----------



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

*Wow, back from the Dead*. Last post was 05-28-2006


----------

